# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Pitbulls et Prisonniers, refuge de Villalobos

## soniaidir

Bonjour,

----------


## soniaidir

Aux Etats-Unis, les Pitbulls font partie des 5 animaux préférés des américains. Mais incompris, considérés comme dangereux, et victimes des *préjugés, ils sont exclus de la société, et se retrouvent vite abandonnés.**
Comme eux, les prisonniers qui tentent de prendre un nouveau départ après leur incarcération sont confrontés à des portes fermées. Eux aussi sont mal perçus. Alors Tia Maria Torres a eu lidée de réunir les rejetés canins et humains au sein de son refuge pour leur offrir une deuxième chance.

Cette série est également diffusée en France sur la chaîne Numéro 23 sous le nom de « Pitbulls et prisonniers » . On peut ainsi assister au quotidien des Pitbulls et des prisonniers et voir leur évolution jour après jour. Un bon moyen de sensibiliser les téléspectateurs à cette double-cause que Tia Maria Torres défend.

http://wamiz.com/chiens/actu/quand-p...atte-3875.html

*

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Je connais et j'adore <3
Une dame vraiment forte!

----------


## Ptiteaude

Elle est exceptionnelle cette femme  :: .

Sauve nos loulous catégorisés, et de surcroît donne une seconde chance à d'anciens détenus  :: 

J'espère que l'emission lui aura permis de récolter quelques dons afin de pouvoir faire encore plus de sauvetages!

----------


## le borgne

*je regarde souvent cette émission et je peux que se que fait cette femme avec sa famille et les prisonnier qu'elle emploie pour venir en aide a c'est chien est admirable leur donner une deuxième chance même si ils leur reste quelle que ann**ée a vivre je trouve sa formidable et émouvant*

----------


## sylvie 62

cela passe en ce moment sur la tnt 23 vers 17h30

----------


## Lou

> cela passe en ce moment sur la tnt 23 vers 17h30


Tous les soirs ?  :Smile: 

J'aime beaucoup cette émission, il me semble qu'on en avait parlé sur un autre topic. Je trouve que l'approche qu'à Tia auprès des chiens est super intéressante, elle sait expliquer les échecs, ce n'est pas du show à l'américaine (bon ça reste des américains dedans quand même ^^).

----------


## France34

En ce moment , cela passe tous les jours de la semaine sauf samedi et dimanche . Cette dame est *formidable !*

----------


## Azoth

coucou!!! émission géniale! femme formidable!!

Connaissez vous son histoire à tia maria torres? 
son mari? ses enfants? ses financements?

----------


## France34

D'après ce qui est dit dans le documentaire , elle a été dans l'armée, puis a crée un refuge pour les fauves, puis pour les loups et maintenant pour les chiens , surtout les pitbulls en Californie , puis elle a déménagé son refuge en Louisiane , à la Nouvelle Orléans car la mentalité était meilleure .Son 2éme mari est en prison pour longtemps (Braquage ;et là, je ne la comprends pas!). Elle a 2 filles d'un premier mariage et a adopté les jumeaux d'une famille hawaienne . Pour le financement , elle reçoit des dons de particuliers , le montant des adoptions, des petits spectacles qu'organisent ses enfants et ses employés , des dons d'associations de défense des animaux et certainement une indemnisation pour les libérés conditionnels qu'elle emploie .Enfin, elle se débrouille bien ! En ce moment, elle a environ 400 chiens et quelques chats! Depuis lundi, l'émission passe tous les jours sauf dimanche de 14h30 à 17h .

----------


## aurore27

je la regarde dès que je le peux, elle fait un travail formidable.

----------


## beapat

> D'après ce qui est dit dans le documentaire , elle a été dans l'armée, puis a crée un refuge pour les fauves, puis pour les loups et maintenant pour les chiens , surtout les pitbulls en Californie , puis elle a déménagé son refuge en Louisiane , à la Nouvelle Orléans car la mentalité était meilleure .Son 2éme mari est en prison pour longtemps (Braquage ;et là, je ne la comprends pas!). Elle a 2 filles d'un premier mariage et a adopté les jumeaux d'une famille hawaienne . Pour le financement , elle reçoit des dons de particuliers , le montant des adoptions, des petits spectacles qu'organisent ses enfants et ses employés , des dons d'associations de défense des animaux et certainement une indemnisation pour les libérés conditionnels qu'elle emploie .Enfin, elle se débrouille bien ! En ce moment, elle a environ 400 chiens et quelques chats! Depuis lundi, l'émission passe tous les jours sauf dimanche de 14h30 à 17h .


elle a déménager parce qu'elle s'est fait virer, refuge construit il y a 18 ans et plus au norme. 
son mari est en prison pour 15ans parce que 3éme condamnation, un de leur employé à caché des objets volé dans leur refuge, c'est lui qui a pris, c'est en tout cas ce qu'ils disent.
pour le financement, elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir de problème du tout. l'émission doit rapporter et beaucoup de don aussi, rien n'est dis à ce sujet.

----------


## Soraya F.A. 85

C'est quand même un sacré travail : parce qu'entre gérer avec ses filles Tania et Maria ainsi que les jumeaux Moe et Kanani les bénévoles le refuge à la Nouvelle Orléans, s'occuper des libérés conditionnels, et les sauvetages de jour ou de nuit même en zone très dangereuse 
Dommage que Numero 23 ne diffuse pas plus d'épisode en replay.

----------


## lilyssie

> pour le financement, elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir de problème du tout. l'émission doit rapporter et beaucoup de don aussi, rien n'est dis à ce sujet.


Ouais mais en fait non. Sur fb elle fait beaucoup de demande de dons. L'émission ne rapporte pas grand chose et surtout elle a des centaines de chiens

----------


## France34

Mon magazine télé donne l'adresse du refuge de Tia à un lecteur qui l'avait demandé pour la complimenter . Pour info : VILLALOBOS RESCUE CENTER , 4525 N.CLAIRBORNE Avenue , NEW ORLEANS , LA 70112 . J'espère qu'elle n'a pas d'ennuis supplémentaires avec les pluies et les inondations qui sévissent en ce moment sur la Louisiane !

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai découvert cette émission par hasard et j'aime beaucoup. Tia est vraiment très courageuse.

----------


## Quaraba

Je viens de regarder la première page de Facebook (refuge vilalobos) et c'est vraiment bien fait. Il y a possibilité de faire un don, ils ont une boutique où ils vendent beaucoup de tee-shirts.

----------


## spatule2

La page facebook c'est celle-là https://www.facebook.com/VillalobosR...&tab=page_info

----------


## vagabong 68

Quelqu'un de formidable !

----------


## France34

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés , "PITBULLS ET PRISONNIERS" repasse sur la chaîne 23 le dimanche de 14h à 18h .

----------


## Yummy63

Merci pour l'info, j'essayais de mettre la chaine de temps en temps en espérant tomber dessus !

----------


## D-elphine C

hier c'était de la rediff en tout cas
j'aime bien l'idée mais forcément besoin de monter le truc comme un roman, enfin c'est leur culture je pense, le mari en prison (filmé dans le tribunal) aucun intérêt moi je veux juste voir les petits pit boule ! 
elle a bcp de mérite et très certainement un sacré caractère: j'adore !

----------


## France34

C'est une sorte de téléréalité ! ::

----------


## France34

Depuis la semaine dernière , l'émission passe sur la chaîne 23 tous les jours de 18h30 à 21h et il y a des épisodes inédits .

----------


## France34

Pour les personnes qui sont intéressées, je signale que l'émission repasse sur la tnt 23 tous les jours depuis lundi dernier de 18h15 à 20h55 ; ce sont des épisodes inédits récents ; Tia Maria a pris "un petit coup de vieux , mais elle a autant de courage !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui je regarde tous les soirs en ce moment. 
Avant j'aimais pas trop l’émission,j'avais du mal à etre dedans, je la trouvait trop télé-réalité, enfin, j'étais peut etre pas tombée sur les meilleurs épisodes non plus 
Maintenant j'adore, certains sauvetages sont vraiment impressionnants.

----------


## Léa02

hier j'ai trouvé qu'au 2ème épisode, les voix qui doublaient se mélangeaient aux voix des personnes, alors que normalement elles sont plus fortes. Du coup je ne comprenais plus rien à ce qui se disait.
Je vais voir ce soir si c'est encore le cas.

c'est chez moi ou d'autres ont aussi rencontré ce problème ?

edit : bon ben ce soir ça va pour le moment.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> hier j'ai trouvé qu'au 2ème épisode, les voix qui doublaient se mélangeaient aux voix des personnes, alors que normalement elles sont plus fortes. Du coup je ne comprenais plus rien à ce qui se disait.
> Je vais voir ce soir si c'est encore le cas.
> 
> c'est chez moi ou d'autres ont aussi rencontré ce problème ?
> 
> edit : bon ben ce soir ça va pour le moment.



Me suis fait la même remarque hier ! Ils ont merdé pour le doublage !

----------


## Cojo

Il y a t-il un moyen d'aller sur leur boutique sans passer par facebook?
En allant aux Etats-Unis" au mois de juin,j'ai trouvé un billet de 100 dollars,et je me suis promis de faire un don soit à un refuge ou une asso de là-bas mais malheureusement je n'en ai pas croisé sur ma route.
Pouvez-vous m'envoyez un lien autre que Facebook.Merci.J'aime bien cette émission je l'ai découverte il y a quelques mois.

----------


## Quaraba

http://www.vrcpitbull.com/

----------


## Cojo

merci c'est génial j'ai trouvé la boutique grâce à vous.

----------


## lili2000

J'aime bien cette émission aussi  :Smile: 
on peut la voir en replay là : http://www.numero23.fr/programmes/pi...t-prisonniers/

----------


## France34

Je suis un peu déçue car les épisodes passant en ce moment ont déjà été vus ! ::

----------


## isabelle75

oui moi aussi pour le problème de voix on ne comprenait plus rien mais le lendemain c'était revenu à la normale ! oui je croyais voir de nouvelles histoires mais c'est du déjà vus dommage car moi aussi j'aime beaucoup ils font un boulot extra pour les loulous !!

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je découvre a l'instant sur canal 23. C'est génial ce qu'ils font pour les chiens

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui ! Je suis devenue accro !

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir découvert plus tot !

----------


## France34

Entre 2 nouveaux épisodes , ils mettent des anciens, donc vous n'avez pas tout perdu , vous allez rattraper le retard ! :Smile:

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Sinon il y a toujours le replay ! C'est moins contraignant !  ::

----------


## isabelle75

je pensais avoir vu que c'était diffusé du lundi au vendredi et là hier soir en zapant sur la 23 j'ai vu un épisode donc super et effectivement les épisodes anciens et nouveaux sont mélangés donc pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu les anciens c'est le moment de se rattraper !!

----------


## France34

Effectivement , ils passent les émissions le Dimanche , comme avant, de 15h30 à 20h30 environ ; ce sont des faits tellement admirables qu'on revoit volontiers les anciens épisodes ! Ce qui me chagrine , ce sont les tatouages bientôt intégraux des enfants : les filles sont très jolies et les garçons sont beaux et ils s'enlaidissent avec ces peintures ; c'est Halloween tous les jours !!! Ca fait une drôle d'impression! Dommage !

----------


## Lou

> les filles sont très jolies et les garçons sont beaux et ils s'enlaidissent avec ces peintures ; c'est Halloween tous les jours !!! Ca fait une drôle d'impression! Dommage !


Wahoo c'est violent comme opinion, et pourtant je ne suis pas tatouée moi-même...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est vrai qu'ils ont un look bien à eux (les coupes de cheveux parfois wahou faut aimer) mais perso ça ne me dérange pas, ça change rien à ma vie ni à ce qu'ils font pour les bêtes donc je pars du principe qu'ils sont libres de faire ce qui leur plait.

----------


## France34

Tout le monde a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut, mais, personnellement, je trouverais plus agréable de voir , par exemple , Tania avec un joli collier , même de pacotille , plutôt qu'avec une tête de mort sur la poitrine !!!

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Aux US ils ont souvent des tatouages couvrant le corps, sur des themes discutables. Personnellement je deteste mais chacun ses gouts et tendances car ils ont une signification. Le pincipal est ce qu'ils font pour les chiens

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'est troublant, ils passent les saisons à l'envers ! Moi qui découvre  seulement cette émission j'ai le cerveau complètement retourné

----------


## lili2000

tu peux en revoir aussi sur dailymotion ou autre (dans le désordre aussi mais bon ...)

----------


## ligier

superbe emission tout le monde fait du super travaille

----------


## Liolia

je trouve pas en streaming l'une de vous à  un lien?

----------


## lili2000

https://www.google.fr/search?q=pitbu...w=1366&bih=656

----------


## France34

Merci , Lili2000, pour le lien . Bonne fête de fin d'année !

----------


## lili2000

de rien  :Smile:

----------


## Prince23

je suis tombée dessus par hasard l'année dernière en zappant sur la chaîne 23 et dès que cela passe, c'est avec émotion que je le regarde!
ils donnent une autre image des pitbulls et je trouve ça vraiment top! ce sont de très beaux chiens, les histoires sont toutes très touchantes

----------


## France34

L'émission est de nouveau diffusée sur la chaîne N°23 depuis lundi dernier , tous les jours à 18h15 !

----------


## dogeorge

dommage que cela soit des redifs

----------


## superdogs

> L'émission est de nouveau diffusée sur la chaîne N°23 depuis lundi dernier , tous les jours à 18h15 !


Ah merci France, je me demandais..

Moi, ça me va les rediffs, j'avais peu l'occasion de regarder les autres diffusions

----------


## France34

L'émission s'est arrêtée et depuis hier sont diffusés des sauvetages faits par la brigade canine de la police de Houston ; c'est passionnant aussi !

----------


## France34

Depuis lundi, l'émission repasse tous les jours sur RMC Story-23 à 14h mais je crois que ce sont des rediffusions ! Dommage !

----------


## dogeorge

oui redif mais pas grave je regardes avec plaisir

----------

